# Sharing our Florida



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Like to do an article on the great fishing in & around Pensacola. Unfortunately I know only Central Florida.
Any recent pictures, information, about Pensacola greatly appreciated.
Post here or send me an E Mail @:
FORGET IT! Too many haters on here


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you may want to scroll through the inshore section and message a few of the members that post there frequently with good reports. Pompanio King and JeffBfishing are the first two that come to mind. They may not be interested but it wouldn’t hurt to ask. Look through the offshore section and ask some of them too.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yes, i agree with joey.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and another one that comes to mind is fishwalton(jb). he can really catch a mullet with no bait. for real.
and the shellcrackers ain't got a chance if he hits the water.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> and another one that comes to mind is fishwalton(jb). he can really catch a mullet with no bait. for real.
> and the shellcrackers ain't got a chance if he hits the water.
> jack


Yep, Fishwalton is definitely a great one.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Will check into everything. As you know I cover Central Florida. Would like to cover all of Florida from Pensacola to the Keys. 
Have plenty on the Keys but not Pensacola. Hopefully I will obtain enough info/pictures to do a very complementary article on Pensacola. Thanks Again!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob you may want to scroll through the inshore section and message a few of the members that post there frequently with good reports. Pompanio King and JeffBfishing are the first two that come to mind.


He already lifted one of JeffBFishing's photos and used it in one of his write-ups without permission.  It was pointed out in the thread, including a comment from Jeff, but he just ignored it and kept on keepin' on.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

give him a chance, sam. let's see if he is sincere or just trying to fool us.
jack


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> give him a chance, sam. let's see if he is sincere or just trying to fool us.
> jack


Oh I hear ya Jack, I don't care about this intended write-up, he is obviously free to do as he likes; the conclusions I have reached on him and his work are what they are and don't need to be re-hashed but also won't change. What I say won't matter anyway, I'm just pointing out something relevant to Joey's suggestion to ask various PFF members about their input. Just an FYI/FWIW thing.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I am very sincere! Would love to include Pensacola in a Northern/Southern Florida story. Want to show the nation that ALL of Florida is a Fisherman's Paradise.
If the people of Pensacola will work with me I would love to work with them. (If we do this nothing from central Florida will be included).
Angela, a good friend, lives in the Florida Keys. She has offered a ton of pics from the Keys for me to use in showcasing our Florida:

Unfortunately there remains a very BIG 'if'! Not sure the people of Pensacola want to showcase their part of Paradise. PROVE ME WRONG!!!
"He already lifted one of JeffBFishing's photos and used it in one of his write-ups without permission."
That write up was an attempt to show the nation the great fishing Pensacola has to offer.
Looks like my 'attempt' failed. 
Hate to say it but it looks like my 'ALL' will be centered around the Florida Keys. Love to show-off Pensacola too, but first, the BIG if must go. 
Angela is very proud of the Florida Keys. Are you just as proud of what Pensacola has to offer the anglers of our great nation? Show me the pictures and I will write a story that will make Pensacola proud.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> "He already lifted one of JeffBFishing's photos and used it in one of his write-ups without permission."
> That write up was an attempt to show the nation the great fishing Pensacola has to offer.
> Looks like my 'attempt' failed.


For me I think the failure was when the author / owner of the content you used without permission politely raised a question about it, and you failed to even acknowledge his reply or any other part of that portion of the discussion. Even your response here continues to ignore the issue. Ignoring it says it's not important to you, that it doesn't matter. That makes me doubt your 'sincerity' (or maybe the word I'm looking for is 'integrity'). I'm just calling it like I see it, but I'm just one guy, and I don't claim to speak for anyone else here, just me. You're obviously perfectly free to ignore me as well. Doubt you'd be the first or last.  Carry on and best of luck to you.

P.S. - For the record, please don't use any of my photos or posts. I personally want nothing to do with it.



> Call some place 'paradise', kiss it goodbye
> - The Eagles


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

"Our Florida"? You got a mouse in your pocket? This is MY Florida...I only allow you to fish here....Let your "ALL" focus on the keys and let the googans go there...we have more tourism here than our infrastructure can handle...Maybe ask someone before using their pics or info in your blog that has 17 followers...Nobody here wants a write up of our community or fishing...I think our property values and businesses are doing more than fine without any added publicity...our local fleets are the closest to deep water you'll get and definitely don't need any added traffic out there...I'd say just focus on the chick in the overpriced yoga pants to make your content...maybe mods need to make a rule that all content stays here unless the poster specifically gives permission to use it elsewhere...DMCA applies to photos online and the original poster does have options to have them removed...


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

And do you really still pay for AOL?!....I think that email address is older than my 40 year old ass....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn’t realize AOL was still around. Lol


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I commercial fish. Im the most hated person on here


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I commercial fish. Im the most hated person on here


Sea raper.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I commercial fish. Im the most hated person on here


Wanna Bet?
You don’t really think I’m gonna give my title up that easy do you?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lol
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Enough said! My E. Mail address has been omitted. 
Have been working with real sportsmen/women all over the country for over 1/2 a century. Have never seen the hostility I am witnessing on here. Looks like the peoples of PFF are not as proud of Florida as I am. 
Really wanted to showcase Pensacola. Looks like the people on PFF would rather fight/criticize than talk fishing.
My next article showcasing Florida will be centered around the Florida Keys & only the Florida Keys. Northern Florida will not be included... SAD!


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Ever consider coming to Pensacola to interview sources first-hand and shoot your own photos instead of relying on anecdotal reports from a forum?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

How does an outdoor sportswriter do an article on an area without ever going there? Hell, guess I could do articles on safari hunting in Africa without ever going there...or fly-fishing for Arctic Char without leaving Florida.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> Enough said! My E. Mail address has been omitted.
> Have been working with real sportsmen/women all over the country for over 1/2 a century. Have never seen the hostility I am witnessing on here. Looks like the peoples of PFF are not as proud of Florida as I am.
> Really wanted to showcase Pensacola. Looks like the people on PFF would rather fight/criticize than talk fishing.


Yes, a common theme, you have implied many times that we are not real sportsmen/women, and now because of a lack of positive response to you personally you tell us we lack pride in our home?? I remain somewhat perplexed that you seem surprised. Either way, to be frank, it's _because_ I love this place that personally I wouldn't trust you to represent the area, as many times as you have insulted the people here, but again that's just me.

I pointed out that you have already used others' content without permission and I have not seen you acknowledge or apologize even when the content's owner brought it up. That's not being mean, that's just pointing out a relevant fact when you approach the forum members to solicit content. So for me personally, no I don't want to participate in your project. I'm not being mean or calling names, just pointing out what I see. As I said, I don't speak for others here, just my take on it.

Good luck, and may the fires from bridges you burn light your way.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh well
Bob I tried to help out
Wasn’t much help though. Think you’ve about shit the bed with a bunch of these Guys.

For what it’s worth though, Your still on my Christmas list.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> How does an outdoor sportswriter do an article on an area without ever going there? Hell, guess I could do articles on safari hunting in Africa without ever going there...or fly-fishing for Arctic Char without leaving Florida.


Hey do one one the Amazon river system I want to go there and need some quality info. Lmao


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

Ahhh shit...forgot we weren't in the political forum...guess I was too hard on ole boy...just giving the guy a lil shit is all...plus we don't want any more damn publicity here...enough snow birds and googans running around as it is...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Hey do one one the Amazon river system I want to go there and need some quality info. Lmao


No can do...I actually got to fish some of the Amazon.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

kingfish501 said:


> No can do...I actually got to fish some of the Amazon.


It's hard for me to conceptualize fishing in a place where so much of the flora and fauna can and wants to kill you. I bet it would be fascinating but I think I would have to have local help for sure!


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

silverking said:


> Ever consider coming to Pensacola to interview sources first-hand and shoot your own photos instead of relying on anecdotal reports from a forum?


That would require leaving the comfort of his fart stained lazy boy recliner...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

JoeyWelch said:


>


Lawd....the days of having to wait 5 minutes for a pair of titties to load on the screen....and scrambled skinemax channels...I remember when a 14.4 modem was stupid fast...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> It's hard for me to conceptualize fishing in a place where so much of the flora and fauna can and wants to kill you. I bet it would be fascinating but I think I would have to have local help for sure!


It's no biggie... piranha are just bream...with razor sharp teeth and an attitude. We were targeting payara...like a short tarpon....with a helluva set of lower fangs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kidsoncoffee said:


> Lawd....the days of having to wait 5 minutes for a pair of titties to load on the screen....and scrambled skinemax channels...I remember when a 14.4 modem was stupid fast...


I can remember when the latest greatest thing was satellite porn. I was probably 7 or 8, maybe 10. We had a big fiberglass dish in the backyard probably 10-12’ across. Had a damn boat trailer jack on it to turn when you wanted to change satellites. Hacksaw marks cut in the jack to tell you where to stop at. I shit you not

G4 was where all the good porn was . Dad and Mama would go to bed on weekends, it was on. Darn trailer jack got rusty and started squeaking though. We’d spray it with a water hose to quieten it down some.

PooNanny for days. All you could watch


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kidsoncoffee said:


> Lawd....the days of having to wait 5 minutes for a pair of titties to load on the screen....and scrambled skinemax channels...I remember when a 14.4 modem was stupid fast...


Or being in the middle of uploading a file...and the damn phone would ring and knock you offline.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob you remember what I’m talking about dont ya


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> No can do...I actually got to fish some of the Amazon.


Well now I'm just jealous


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


>


Oh the dial up memories...


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> It's hard for me to conceptualize fishing in a place where so much of the flora and fauna can and wants to kill you. I bet it would be fascinating but I think I would have to have local help for sure!


It would be worth it to get experience it. So many new things and diseases to catch lol


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Harbison said:


> Like to do an article on the great fishing in & around Pensacola. Unfortunately I know only Central Florida.
> Any recent pictures, information, about Pensacola greatly appreciated.
> Post here or send me an E Mail @:
> [email protected]
> ...



Sure you did. You can't delete the internet it lives forever no matter how rude you might get.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob let’s do a nostalgia piece! We’ll run a 800 yard gill net like the old days! That cork and lead line will sound like a machine gun when it goes over the transom, man music to my ears. Just be ready when I say throw the jug throw it and hold on for the turn.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> Bob let’s do a nostalgia piece! We’ll run a 800 yard gill net like the old days! That cork and lead line will sound like a machine gun when it goes over the transom, man music to my ears. Just be ready when I say throw the jug throw it and hold on for the turn.


Hell I want to go with you!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Bob let’s do a nostalgia piece! We’ll run a 800 yard gill net like the old days! That cork and lead line will sound like a machine gun when it goes over the transom, man music to my ears. Just be ready when I say throw the jug throw it and hold on for the turn.


Nostalgia? Hell, in Alabama they grandfathered in them. Catch them in the mornings just west of the FL line.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> It would be worth it to get experience it. So many new things and diseases to catch lol


Just don't go swimming and pee in the water. If piranhas don't shorten your Johnson, there is this tiny catfish that will swim up inside your Johnson and then spread his barbed fins to lock himself in.
Three choices.
1) reach in with small forceps and rip him out
2) split your Johnson open and get him out
3) (a) amputate your Johnson or
(b) find those hungry piranhas and let THEM amputate it.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Nostalgia? Hell, in Alabama they grandfathered in them. Catch them in the mornings just west of the FL line.


Not many of those guys still around and when they die it’s gone. We’ve been outlawed since 95/96


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Not many of those guys still around and when they die it’s gone. We’ve been outlawed since 95/96







They still fishing em up the rivers in Alabama. I recorded these two about three weeks ago up Mobile River.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Just don't go swimming and pee in the water. If piranhas don't shorten your Johnson, there is this tiny catfish that will swim up inside your Johnson and then spread his barbed fins to lock himself in.
> Three choices.
> 1) reach in with small forceps and rip him out
> 2) split your Johnson open and get him out
> ...


Read about these in middle school F all that


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

OK! Will do my best to answer some concerns:

For me I think the failure was when the author / owner of the content you used without permission politely raised a question about it, and you failed to even acknowledge his reply or any other part of that portion of the discussion.

Sorry, I had NO intention of offending. For that I apologize; it will not happen again.

This, from the LEGAL HANDBOOK, was what I was going by...

" if the image is newsworthy or addresses a matter of public interest (something decided by a court). In those cases, you may be able to post and publish the photo. Courts balance First Amendment issues against the rights of privacy."



How does an outdoor sportswriter do an article on an area without ever going there?"



I have written many articles on my home state, Florida, as well as Georgia, Alabama, Tennessee, Kentucky, Maine and New Mexico. 

And YES! I have been there. 



"Yes, a common theme, you have implied many times that we are not real sportsmen/women."

I try my best to respect everyone. However, I been forced to admit that when I personally have been attacked so many times on here, it's difficult. Sorry but real sportsmen/women are more into hunting & fishing than attacking others. 

My membership in PSI CHI, the International Honor Society in Psychology, has been attacked, My membership in the Florida Outdoor Writers Association has been attacked, even my posting of young people hunting & fishing has been attacked. 

To be called a real sportsman/woman... Act like one!



"I pointed out that you have already used others' content without permission and I have not seen you acknowledge or apologize even when the content's owner brought it up."

Sorry for not addressing the subject. My intention was to recognize a very good catch.

If I offended I apologize. 

This, per LEGAL HANDBOOK, is what I used to legally use that picture:

if the image is newsworthy or addresses a matter of public interest (something decided by a court). In those cases, you may be able to post and publish the photo. Courts balance First Amendment issues against the rights of privacy. 



"Hey do one one the Amazon river system I want to go there and need some quality info."

As soon as I come across first-hand information I will do just that. 



"we don't want any more damn publicity here."

OK! Will forget about Pensacola and focus on Central Florida & the Keys. They are proud of their piece of Paradise and love to show it off. 

My intent WAS to showcase northern Florida. 



"Ever consider coming to Pensacola to interview sources first-hand and shoot your own photos instead of relying on anecdotal reports from a forum?"

Would love to, but not after what I am seeing on here. 



"Or being in the middle of uploading a file...and the damn phone would ring and knock you offline."

Hated it! The computer I have now is a top of the line with a solid state had drive. I have fiber optics with the fastest internet available. It's faster than fast!



"no matter how rude you might get."

Sorry but I am not the one being rude. Check out some of the comments on here & you will see what RUDE is all about.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Images OF somebody, that have been deemed newsworthy, can be published. Copyrighted images cannot be re-uploaded without consent. Just an FYI.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> Not many of those guys still around and when they die it’s gone. We’ve been outlawed since 95/96


So you really are a commercial fisherman? If so I find it wild. I have met a few. My Grandfather was one he died when I was 3. Always since I was a kid it was a dream of mine. Life happened.Well still love the life I have never lived.I personally would love to here more about it. I know rec. guys Hate it but its part of it!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob I sent you a email. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

"we don't want any more damn publicity here."

OK! Will forget about Pensacola and focus on Central Florida & the Keys. They are proud of their piece of Paradise and love to show it off. 

My intent WAS to showcase northern Florida. 

We're damn proud of where we live and fish and hunt...And we don't want any more people coming here trashing the fucking place, congesting the roadways, being absolute fucking morons at the boat ramps, and running up on people anchored and getting numbers "because it's perfectly legal"....go showcase some shitty central or south FL fishing...let them enjoy the red tide and exorbitant lodging and marina fees...leave us the hell outta any publications...we've had a good thing going here for centuries...don't need any publications screwing that up for us...I also highly doubt you could "showcase" anything in a good light just from reading a few quips and reports from local fishermen...what a joke...Delete the area from your damn mind, and yourself from this forum for that matter...seems all you wanna do is profit off others' work and publicize local knowledge that's been passed down or learned from actually burning fuel and baits to get it...as said before...go capitalize on your "fisherwoman" in her overpriced ass yoga pants and spread that "local knowledge" that you gained from reading a few reports on the local forum...for all it's worth...you can showcase these nuts....stay your ass in whatever trailer park retirement community your googan ass lives in and keep adding more shit stains to your lazy boy as you embellish others' fishing knowledge for your profit...


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> OK! Will do my best to answer some concerns:
> 
> For me I think the failure was when the author / owner of the content you used without permission politely raised a question about it, and you failed to even acknowledge his reply or any other part of that portion of the discussion.
> 
> ...


Just admit it Robert you like to do reports its what you like to do and still can do.And you enjoy the bullshit and caring on. Its fun for you or you would not make the smart ass comments about being done then come back among other things. Joey is 100% right you enjoy the banter just admit it so we can play and enjoy! You have seen the real people here that like you and pay attention when you went through your heart surgery. Your not stupid your playing the game! Admit it lets have fun and Laugh like Jack says. Come on now step up and be the man you are so everyone knows its fun! Talk have fun and understand! Admit it just one time here on this thread ! All you have to do. It's fun everyone will be on your side but still talk smack for you to be able to enter act. It might blow your mind how much support and fun you could find here. There are some great people here. Let them know where and who you are!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> If I offended I apologize.
> 
> This, per LEGAL HANDBOOK, is what I used to legally use that picture:


"If I offended, I apologize" is not an admission or a real apology. It's not remotely the same as "I did use Jeff's picture without consent, acknowledgement, or sourcing and I should not have." I never said you did anything illegal. What about ethical? They are different things. Regardless of your motivations, which for the record I don't trust, I personally wouldn't participate in your project. If my opinions bother you, then direct your ire towards me... don't insult the entirety of PFF and along with it the entire NW Fla and SE Alabama area as has been your habit when you call everyone here 'haters' and 'not real sporsmen/women.'



> "Yes, a common theme, you have implied many times that we are not real sportsmen/women."
> 
> To be called a real sportsman/woman... Act like one!


Yours was a direct response to my comment, making it directed towards me personally. So I ask you, Bob... in what way have I personally (not PFF.... me) acted in a way that is not a 'real sportsman?'. Disagreeing with your support of commercial and for-hire interests in the Sector Separation debate some years back (yes, I remember you), and more recently objecting to your marketing spam for a central Florida headboat does not qualify, by the way... what have I done that is 'unsporstmanlike'? I'm not the one telling people they are a 'disgrace to the human race' because you didn't like how they were joking with you. 

There's more I could say but I don't think it would be any more helpful than what's already been said.

I'm sure Splittine and some others would likely say I'm taking it all too seriously, and there's probably some merit to that sometimes, but I like and respect many of the members of this forum, even many whom I have not yet met personally. Regardless of whether I disagree with them at times, I have never felt the need to question their motivations. My gut tells me that you have personal and/or commercial interests more at heart in some way than any true desire to somehow serve our community. Again, that's just my opinion. You can call PFF 'a bunch of haters' and tell us 'I'm out of here' for the eleventy billionth time if you wish, but if your beef is with me, call me out specifically and come at me; don't blame them.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Joey, received no E Mail from you.

"My gut tells me that you have personal and/or commercial interests more at heart in some way than any true desire to somehow serve our community"

Let me tell you a little about me. Been recreational fishing & hunting ever since the late forties. To say fishing/hunting are in my blood would be an understatement.
After my family both fishing & hunting are the most important things in my life. My 'personal interest' is to enjoy being on he water, in he woods, as often as possible. I have absolutely no commercial interest. The only compensation I receive is putting a big smile on the faces of those who see my reports. I feel like if I can put one smile on one face I have really accomplished something. Often on the boat I was offered a tip; I refused. The only tip I want is a big smile and a hand shake.
Sir, the personal attacks on here are completely uncalled for. I am a people person who neve met anyone I did not like. I even like the people on here who try to destroy me, but I do not like the personal attacks. Would you?
REAL SPORTSMAN: Real Sportsmen to me are more interested in fishing/hunting than finding fault. I love our state, our fishing, our hunting & MOST of the people who call Florida home. I say MOST because I cannot condone the hatred I see on here.
No time to respond to every gripe; writing a detailed very positive, informative, story on Central Florida & the Keys. It will be viewed by thousands all over the country, but not on here. Too many worries about 'using others content'. Not a 'worry' in Central of Southern Florida. We love showcasing what we have to offer the real sportsmen/women. WE WILL NEVER HIDE IT! Some on here act as if they are ashamed of Pensacola fishing & want to hide it.
As we speak the fishing in Central Florida is absolutely on fire.
Caches like this are a regular thing:


Tim & family travel over 1,000 miles, from Indiana, several times a year to fish our Central Florida waters:
Tim saw my reports/video and could take it no longer; he had to see for himself.


The Florida Keys:
Real sportsmen/women of the Florida Keys love to show-off what real fishing is all about. They work with fellow angles; not against them.:

Angelia is a friend who lives in he Keys. She is proud of where she lives and loves sharing her pictures/videos.
This is our Florida




  






The KEY is teamwork; not team/fights.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Ok









Bob I caught some of these today


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison said:


> Joey, received no E Mail from you.
> 
> "My gut tells me that you have personal and/or commercial interests more at heart in some way than any true desire to somehow serve our community"
> 
> ...


Oh, bullshit. All you ever write about is Hubbard and his headboat. Going by your so-called " fishing report" not one damn person south of the panhandle ever catches a single fish unless they go out on the Hubbard headboat.

No Spanish are ever caught down there? Funny, I know where and when to catch them there. No billfish are ever caught? No Kings? No pompano or permit? No snook? No Cobia? All you ever write about is a headboat raping the Florida Middle Grounds...and lift articles about your " dear friends" from magazines.

Meanwhile, I can come down to your area and put you on fish, because I've fished that area a lot.I've spent countless hours chasing snook, tarpon, Spanish, kings , permit and pompano from Port Richey to Sarasota, both offshore and wading canals and rivers. I can put you on fish in the Keys...tarpon, Kings, sailfish, cerros, snook. Ft Jefferson? Red grouper all day and so many blackfin tuna at night that you'd beg for mercy . Want fish on a fly? I can put you on those from Crystal River to south Key West.

All you can tell us about is how great a headboat is.

You used to do stories about your children catching bass . Those were enjoyable to us...those were real and written from a point of view who knew what they were writing about.
Your headboat advertising is written like you have no clue about saltwater fishing. Go back to what you know...and don't just pull a magazine article written by a " dear friend" and pretend you are doing a fishing report.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Oh, bullshit. All you ever right about is Hubbard"
I write about Hubbard's so much because that's all I know; wish I knew more. Wanted to do an article showcasing the wonders of Pensacola. The 'sportsmen' on here shot that down.
In addition, b......t I do not talk like that; I have better manners. I have much more respect for my daughters than to let them ever hear me curse.
Second... As we speak I am writing a story about inshore fishing. Hubbard's does not even do inshore.
December eight I am going wild boar hunting. Hope to share my adventure. Once again nothing to do with Hubbard's.
Bass: Do not remember writing about catching bass. Have not bass fished in over 50 years.
"headboat advertising" I advertise for no one. never have, neve will PERIOD!!! Simple solution... Don't Like It, Don't read it.

"Your headboat advertising is written like you have no clue about saltwater fishing"
Now I have had everything.
Began inshore saltwater fishing in the late forties. Both fishing & hunting soon became a passion with me. Owned my on boat in the sixties. Tore the Grouper, Kingfish, Snapper, Tarpon apart.
Got married in the early seventies. My wife & three daughters came first; gave up my boat. Decided to try headboat fishing. Which boat? Was told by many that Hubbard's Florida Fisherman I was the best of the best. The huge price tag of offshore fishing was shared by many. Was it a serious fishing boat or a tourist trap? Decided to find for myself. One trip was all it took to find out the boat played NO games. The fishing was as serious as fishing could be. I was HOOKED! Fished on the Florida Fisherman I and now II for over forty years. A couple of years ago old age caught up with me good. Forced to walk with a walker. Was forced to do one of the hardest things I have ever done... Give up fishing & my second love, photography. Now my long time friends on the boat, John Martin, and Tammy, do the on board photography & send the raw data to me. I edit & publish. As I said before the only reward I receive from the insane amount of time devoted is a big smile and thanks. To me that's payment in full.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Just finished Late November inshore offshoreaicle:

Decided to see how it would be accepted here.


Late November inshore/nearshore fishing
As the weather cools Florida fishing gets hot, really hot.
Offshore the grouper and snapper are on fire:

Problem is the weather is all too often terrible.
There is an alternative, inshore and nearshore fishing offers much more protection from the harsh November winds. And the fishing is often very good. Let's take a look:
What a thrill seeing young ladies catching fish almost as big as they are.
That ear to ear smile says it all:

The Kings are running huge, fast, and ready for a fight:

The Tripletail may not be all that ready for a fight, but they are fun to catch and great to eat:

Now, let's take a look at a fish that is hard to fool, hard to catch, and is one of the best eating fish ever to swim...
The exotic Hogfish.
As the weather cools the Hog Fishing will get even better:







Another very hard to fool, hard to catch, great eating fish:

These Florida inshore waters can really produce:

One of my all-time favorites:

These guys are plentiful, fun to catch, and fantastic as the number one guest for dinner:




And now, the fish that loves to leap for the stars as he throws our hook back at us:

As the weather cools Florida fishing get hot, really hot.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Yes, yes you do.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Who would have sex with Nancy Pelosi for $100,000,000?

Million dollars is a lot of money for one indecent exposure and probably what would be the longest shower of your life afterwards.

I think a million would put me in there


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

That's not an article, Harbison....just a bunch of pictures you lifted off the internet or out of magazines...plus pics Hubbard gave you to post. 

You have no idea who the people are in the inshore pics or where the fish were caught.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Post pics, give info, help where you can and quit Bitchen about things! Happy Holidays!!!!!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jwilson1978 said:


> Just admit it Robert you like to do reports its what you like to do and still can do.And you enjoy the bullshit and caring on. Its fun for you or you would not make the smart ass comments about being done then come back among other things. Joey is 100% right you enjoy the banter just admit it so we can play and enjoy! You have seen the real people here that like you and pay attention when you went through your heart surgery. Your not stupid your playing the game! Admit it lets have fun and Laugh like Jack says. Come on now step up and be the man you are so everyone knows its fun! Talk have fun and understand! Admit it just one time here on this thread ! All you have to do. It's fun everyone will be on your side but still talk smack for you to be able to enter act. It might blow your mind how much support and fun you could find here. There are some great people here. Let them know where and who you are!





JoeyWelch said:


> Who would have sex with Nancy Pelosi for $100,000,000?
> 
> Million dollars is a lot of money for one indecent exposure and probably what would be the longest shower of your life afterwards.
> 
> I think a million would put me in there


Give me a million Bob could video tape it for everyone to see! Million bucks is a million bucks! Hell for a Million I would make Jacks avatar call me Daddy.LMAO!!!!!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Give me a million Bob could video tape it for everyone to see! Million bucks is a million bucks! Hell for a Million I would make Jacks avatar call me Daddy.LMAO!!!!!


After Pelosi, you might be begging for one of those fish to swim up your Johnson.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"There are some great people here. Let them know where and who you are. It might blow your mind how much support and fun you could find here"
Guess I have yet to meet them. Posted my life story in an attempt to tell where and who I am. 
Received even more HATE and sarcasm. I deleted my life history
Wish some of the "great people" would speak up. 
I have always been so proud of Florida and the peoples who live here. I still am, with the exception of Northern Florida. I see nothing here to be proud of.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Old world can be hard on us sometimes 
can’t it Bob


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

edited


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Old world can be hard on us sometimes
can’t it Bob"
Only on this forum. I share the wonders of our great state all over the country. Absolutely NO WHERE have I seen the HATRED I see here.
Makes me ashamed of my state.

"It might blow your mind how much support and fun you could find here. There are some great people here. Let them know where and who you are!"
Against my better judgement I tried taking your excellent advice. It got me nowhere; only more HATE!

Told the "great people" my life story & why I do what I do. 

Response from the "great people"! 
"We don’t need to hear your friggin live story AGAIN."

Getting ready for a wild boar hunt on 'Trophy Outfitter's' 40,000 acre cattle ranch. Hope to take some in the woods pictures as well as video. 
Will share with the nation, but not on here. Way too much HATE for me !


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the best thing for this whole thread is for everyone to quit talking. It’s not making anything any better.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> "Old world can be hard on us sometimes
> can’t it Bob"
> Only on this forum. I share the wonders of our great state all over the country. Absolutely NO WHERE have I seen the HATRED I see here.
> Makes me ashamed of my state.
> ...


Hatred no. Sarcasm OH for sure.And you are working on being the best of the best.(We don’t need to hear your friggin live story AGAIN) Ya that was rough. Your life and people's life experiences are what people like to read about and enjoy and where it takes them back into their own life's.Something you have to remember on your head boat. It is or may be considered a raper of the sea to the real SportsMen and Women that are doing it on our own and have to deal with regs and limits that a head boat does not.It is not Fair or just to the mass population of hardcore fishing people. THAT BEING SAID. When you only participate on what you put on the forem your going to get grief because of what you post. If you did not spend so much time on other places posting and actually. Paid attention to this forum you would have so much better understanding of the people here and know who are good people and who are not.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jspooney said:


> I think the best thing for this whole thread is for everyone to quit talking. It’s not making anything any better.


Your probably right.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

HATE!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jwilson1978 said:


> When you only participate on what you put on the forem your going to get grief because of what you post. If you did not spend so much time on other places posting and actually. Paid attention to this forum you would have so much better understanding of the people here and know who are good people and who are not.


Valid point. If he had any genuine interest in any of the people here, or participated as a member of this community in any meaningful way other than to spam his 'articles' which consist largely of other people's content or content fed him by commercial interests, it might have turned out differently; but he seems to continue to refuse to understand that. By the way, he may or may not receive monetary compensation from Hubbards, but they sure seem to think he works for them according to their Facebook page comments. It's ok if he wants to be a Hubbards guy, I just don't get why he doesn't acknowledge and embrace it, but he keeps doing the same things and then feigns hurt and indignation when people continue to call him out. I just don't buy it. Hence my distrust of his motivations, he's not here to connect with other anglers, he's using the forum for his purposes like he has other sites, and I guess I just don't appreciate it.

jspooney is probably right and I'll just quit now. People can judge for themselves, they don't need me to tell them, and clearly it's not making any difference or generating any insight for Bob, so there appears to be no real point. My apologies for continuing to rail against it, but it's because of my respect for PFF that I have felt compelled to call it out. I'll shut up now.

Let's just go fishing.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Have had enough of the HATE! Will post only on real Forums with real people.
My latest video has been viewed almost 1,000 times on YouTube alone in less than a week as well as multi-thousands of times on other media outlets. The accompanying picture story has been viewed from one end of the country to the other. Comments elsewhere are running close to 100% positive. In contrast, on here 100% negative.
Find someone else to hate. I will accept NO MORE! 
Have a nice day!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Harbison said:


> Have had enough of the HATE! Will post only on real Forums with real people.
> My latest video has been viewed almost 1,000 times on YouTube alone in less than a week as well as multi-thousands of times on other media outlets. The accompanying picture story has been viewed from one end of the country to the other. Comments elsewhere are running close to 100% positive. In contrast, on here 100% negative.
> Find someone else to hate. I will accept NO MORE!
> Have a nice day!


You've said that three times in this thread alone.

Charter boat spam coming in
3
2
1


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Based on history of having done this exact thing numerous times, he'll be back with another 'article' in about 2 to 6 weeks anyway. I promise to be good and not say anything next time.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Harbison said:


> Have had enough of the HATE! Will post only on real Forums with real people.
> My latest video has been viewed almost 1,000 times on YouTube alone in less than a week as well as multi-thousands of times on other media outlets. The accompanying picture story has been viewed from one end of the country to the other. Comments elsewhere are running close to 100% positive. In contrast, on here 100% negative.
> Find someone else to hate. I will accept NO MORE!
> Have a nice day!






jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> Based on history of having done this exact thing numerous times, he'll be back with another 'article' in about 2 to 6 weeks anyway. I promise to be good and not say anything next time.


Lol
Ole Bob’s act is new to many on pff but I’ve been watching him play this role for at least 7 or 8 years now. He’s good at it too and yes , he’ll be back again to give everyone one more chance.
He doesn’t have a choice . He’s been banned from most all other forums for this crap.

He’s entertaining though


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol
> Ole Bob’s act is new to many on pff but I’ve been watching him play this role for at least 7 or 8 years now. He’s good at it too and yes , he’ll be back again to give everyone one more chance.
> He doesn’t have a choice . He’s been banned from most all other forums for this crap.
> 
> He’s entertaining though


What gets me when he does it, is how he just shows back up acting like it all never happened; till he gets pushback, gets all indignant, and huffs off again. Seems a little crazy.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ole sam just pretty much nailed it. exactly.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That’s how Mr Bob rolls.

If he would just post on other peoples threads instead, he’d have a much better time.

He’s aight for a white boy though


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Be funny if he blew up Jacks snapper thread with a bunch of Hubbard pics.
😂🤣😅


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

JoeyWelch said:


> Be funny if he blew up Jacks snapper thread with a bunch of Hubbard pics.
> 😂🤣😅


be even funnier if he posted your big cats on the tensaw with a stick-on-sticker (like the joe biden's on gas pumps?) and says, "i did that". lol lmao


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

I gotta know. Does Hubbards at least let you fish for free ?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

JoeyWelch said:


> Be funny if he blew up Jacks snapper thread with a bunch of Hubbard pics.
> 😂🤣😅


I try to stay out of this shit show but i laughed hard at this one!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"I gotta know. Does Hubbards at least let you fish for free ?"
NO! Due to old age, 1/2 cripple, I am no loner able to fish on that or any boat. I have friends on the Florida Fisherman who take the Pictures/Video send them to me and I process & publish. It's my hobby which I love doing.
Was a member of Hubbard's Regulars Club for years. The Club members receive huge discounts.

"Be funny if he blew up Jacks snapper thread with a bunch of Hubbard pics."
"be even funnier if he posted your big cats on the tensaw with a stick-on-sticker (like the joe biden's on gas pumps?) and says, "i did that". lol lmao"
Not interested in such kids stuff. Graduated from kindergarten a long time ago.

"You've said that three times in this thread alone"
Will be 4 soon! Thanks for following what I say. 
"Ole Bob’s act is new to many on pff but I’ve been watching him play this role for at least 7 or 8 years now. He’s good at it too and yes , he’ll be back again to give everyone one more chance."
Will not be back again until the HATE is gone. 

. "He’s been banned from most all other forums for this crap."
Never been banned from a forum as long as I have been doing this. Some on here are sill trying to function in the tiny little make-believe world they have built for themselves. 

"he will be back with another 'article' in about 2 to 6 weeks"
Less than that... Just posted a fantastic article on the Florida Middle Grounds. The Grounds are red hot & getting hotter. Real anglers from as far north as NJ, west as California, are thrilled with Bob's reports & want more... I give it to them. I give tips that will make a good fisherman an even better fisherman. Will not be posted on this chat-room forum; way too much hate. 

REAL anglers fish for fish; not hate! 




.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Name one tip you've ever given, Harbison. Nada, zip, nil, none.

Just as you claimed you were going to do a "report" on the northwest Gulf Coast of Florida...without ever having fished here.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> I have always been so proud of Florida and the peoples who live here. I still am, with the exception of Northern Florida. I see nothing here to be proud of.





Harbison said:


> Have had enough of the HATE! Will post only on real Forums with real people.





Harbison said:


> OK! Will forget about Pensacola





Harbison said:


> "he will be back with another 'article' in about 2 to 6 weeks"
> Less than that... Just posted a fantastic article





Harbison said:


> I write about Hubbard's so much because that's all I know


I'm being good.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> . "He’s been banned from most all other forums for this crap."
> Never been banned from a forum as long as I have been doing this. Some on here are sill trying to function in the tiny little make-believe world they have built for themselves.












I have personally banned you before and seen your post deleted repeatedly on other websites where youve been told “ Do not post anymore Hubbards spam” or you will be banned and then there was the sector separation phase you went through where you felt compelled to tell the country what was best for us 500 times every day. Looks like you got your way but that didn’t make you any friends either.

Rock On Bob!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> I'm being good.


He’ll wear you down to a point where you can’t resist. Give it time.
😅😂🤣


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Being a former 3rd generation in the Newspaper business. Does Woods & Water pay you anything for being a stringer?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Name one tip you've ever given:"

Hard to pick out just one.

Example: When a grouper is locked-up in the rocks your best, and perhaps only, chance is to give him slack line for about 1/2 a minute then hit him hard with everything you have.

I have written many articles on how-to locate & catch Gag & Red Grouper, slow troll for Kings, catching Tarpon under brides at night, as well as Red Snapper.

Tip on Red Snapper:

Start out on the bottom; if nothing hits, bring bait up around 10 feet. Often ARS will hit off the bottom much better than on the bottom.

Hard to pick out just one.

'Report on northwest Gulf Coast without ever having fished there:'

My intention was to do a ton of research & post pictures of the great catches proud forum members send to me. Wanted to do a very positive report showcasing Pensacola and the people who live there. I have plenty of materials on central & south Florida; nothing on northern Florida. Wanted to show our nation that ALL of Florida is a Fisherman's Paradise



'without ever having fished there'

When I worked for the Department of Justice I taught and wrote many articles on drugs.

Never used drugs in my life, but I was considered an expert in the field. Same with fishing... RESEARCH!

With fishing/hunting I combine research with decades of experience.



"I'm being good" FANTASTIC! Wish more would follow.



'Banned & post deleted' NEVER!

Show one single incident... YOU CAN'T because it NEVER happened.

Sector Separation: At first I wrote many article strongly against Sector Separation. Then, when it became law, the fight was over. We had no choice other than accept it. Sector Separation had, has, both good & bad points. I choose to stress the good points rather than the bad.

Do I think it is "best for us?" NO WAY! I strongly believe in an open fishery for one and all. Everyone should have EQUAL access to ALL sustainable stocks.



"Does Woods & Water pay you anything for being a stringer?"

Woods & Water pays me, same as Hubbard's, absolutely NOTHING!

I showcase both because they are the Best of the Best.

Both represent the real Florida; the Florida I am so proud to be part of.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

So Two Guys & A Hog was best of the best Florida had to offer? I would like to hear about that old Land Rover you've posted pics of in the past, that's a very impressive vehicle to have back then and today


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

catching Tarpon under brides at night 

i think i got a hard on with that statement.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Guys & A Hog
The best for people like me who walk with a walker. 
Would I rather do it on my own? Absolutely! I would if I could.
Land Rover: 
Thanks for asking. It's an honor to share with you.
In the early sixties I joined a hunting club in Floral City, Florida. The turkey, snipe, and duck hunting was excellent. But it was in the middle of a swamp. We were stuck constantly. Purchased a Land Rover. That ended the problem.
Our Land Rover was an all aluminum diesel powered work horse. We put it through its passes. It took everything we threw at it and then some.
See that little stream behind our camp? (outlined in yellow) It was absolutely loaded with fish.







To us hunting/fishing was a family affair. Both my mother & brother are gone now:
Our Walker, Redbone and Beagle hounds were highly trained.


My birthday # 80 is December 8 of this year. I was born the day we declared war on Japan:

Will celebrate hog hunting with Trophy Hammock Outfitters. Trophy Hunters is situated in the middle of a 40,000 acre cattle ranch. The hogs there are as spooky as it gets. Will be a huge challenge.
This hunt means a great deal to me, after all, I have never been 80 before. Would love to share on here. But I am afraid of being attacked on this very special occasion


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Tarpon fishing under a bridge a night.
Did it for many years the fishing was outstanding.
That's Archie Blount in the picture with his 2 tarpon caught with us under Tampa's Howard Frankland Bridge at night. He was the sports editor of the Tampa Tribune.
With them he won extremely nice prizes in the Tampa Tarpon Tournament. (I took these pictures)

Together we wrote many how-to articles on night Tarpon fishing.
The stories I could tell. Just imagine watching a 100+ Tarpon coming closer and closer, taking your live Pinfish 5 feet under your feet, and then the battle.
Sharing has always been a passion with me.

Check out this outstanding King & Grouper catch from my boat the WAHOO ll .


You would not believe what fishing was like way back when. Would love to share with you, but I do not wish to be attacked for doing so.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Bob, I bet you are a pretty cool dude. I do admire you still trying to grind it out in the woods and water.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jack2 said:


> catching Tarpon under brides at night
> 
> i think i got a hard on with that statement.
> jack


He missed the joke, Jack, but I got it. I got a chuckle at the mental image, too... there was a joke in there about the fishy smell but I let it go.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I like that redbone hound! Had redbones and blue ticks for a long time. I’ve got an English Pointer now for bird hunting


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> catching Tarpon under brides at night
> 
> i think i got a hard on with that statement.
> jack


MISS FIRE MISS FIRE it just went off. I guess Alec Baldwin knows how that feels.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> I like that redbone hound! Had redbones and blue ticks for a long time. I’ve got an English Pointer now for bird hunting


I have a blue tick beagle mix the only think he will hunt is your lap! But he loves my little girl so I ant mad.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Bob. Hopefully your birthday tomorrow will bring you much joy and time with friends and family.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep, 
Happy Birthday Bob.
I hope it’s a Great Day for you.

BIG ATE OHH!!!
Thats something there


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob, I bet you are a pretty cool dude. I do admire you still trying to grind it out in the woods and water."
I am an outgoing friendly person who tries very hard to be as nice as I can possibly be to one and all. I firmly believe in treating people the way you want to be treated.
Grinding it out is becoming harder & harder for me. But I love our great outdoors so much that I will keep going as long as I possibly can.

"Happy Birthday Bob. Hopefully your birthday tomorrow will bring you much joy and time with friends and family."
"Yep,
Happy Birthday Bob.
I hope it’s a Great Day for you."

Thanks guys! I needed that.

Have owned many Redbones as well as Blue Tick. Outstanding dogs.
If I had to choose between the two I would take Redbone. Guess it's a personal thing with me. The Redbone's name in the picture was Sally. When she got older hunting was very hard on her. We switched from deer and hogs to rabbits. She always gave 100%. Many times she hunted so hard that she could not walk back to our truck. We carried her.  
Will always have a special place in my heart for Sally.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you sir. 

My mother and dad are both in their 80's. My did still likes to fish and tackle any mechanical repair or fabrication task that comes along. My mom still chases grand kids - well great and great great grand kids now.


Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Happy 80th Birthday, Bob.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate to say this with the man hear to read it but have you all considered his age? He already mentioned the walker. Maybe he enjoys writing about the outdoors and has to do it through others due to his age and mobility. Who cares if he takes a photo off social media for one of his articles, we all do it. Someone had to originally put all the funny crap we post. 

If it makes him happy at his age, he deserves to do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I hate to say this with the man hear to read it but have you all considered his age? He already mentioned the walker. Maybe he enjoys writing about the outdoors and has to do it through others due to his age and mobility. Who cares if he takes a photo off social media for one of his articles, we all do it. Someone had to originally put all the funny crap we post.
> 
> If it makes him happy at his age, he deserves to do it.
> 
> ...


You cant tell these f’n bullies anything. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> How does an outdoor sportswriter do an article on an area without ever going there? Hell, guess I could do articles on safari hunting in Africa without ever going there...or fly-fishing for Arctic Char without leaving Florida.


We used to have a member here that could win Big Game Fishing tournaments with a broken ankle from his couch so I guess anything is possible.....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob tell us about the differences of hunting back then compared to now. My dad always talks about people only bird hunted around here in the old days, quail and such. He said you never heard of people deer hunting. I guess with the decline of wild birds people had to switch.

PS 
Do you enjoy reading books about Florida?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

White-tailed Deer | Outdoor Alabama


Official Web Site of Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources




www.outdooralabama.com





checkout this article, steven, under distribution. i remember the first deer in dallas county came in on cattle trucks. i didn't get to see them released but now i wish they hadn't.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> White-tailed Deer | Outdoor Alabama
> 
> 
> Official Web Site of Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources
> ...


My third cousin helped with the release of some in Crenshaw Co. I believe he said they came from Texas like the article states


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i also had heard that.
jack


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

So if you're old you can post spam? Great, i too was fishing and hunting clear back in the 60's (of the last century).

Best meal I ever smelled was many years ago in El Paso. Everyone should there and go smell the tacos!! Best I ever had. Better then anything in Pensacola or Tampa.

I have not been paid a single cent by OJO'S to post this. Don't make me mad, I have more.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, you ready for a roadtrip Jack? LOL


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like tacos.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

H2OMARK said:


> Dang, you ready for a roadtrip Jack? LOL


pick me up on your way down.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> I like tacos.


yep, they don't have kinky hair..
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Man I wanna go there


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

A solid 6 in a sea full of 3s. Happy Birthday, Bob


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Happy 80th, Bob!


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

When I worked for the Department of Justice I taught and wrote many articles on drugs.

Never used drugs in my life, but I was considered an expert in the field. Same with fishing... RESEARCH! 


If you need any info on those, I've researched them extensively...you could say I'm an expert...I'll let you live vicariously through my use...cheers!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

these hubbard threads have stirred another interest in me since psychology is one of my minors in college. i've recently been reading scholarly articles about geriatric psychology particularly malaise in octogenarians. it amazes me how the psyche in the elderly is highly deprived of certain needs. i'll start another thread since this topic is very broad and needs condensing to suit our needs here concerning our friend. y'all should ease up a bit on these attacks. you will find out why later.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Bob tell us about the differences of hunting back then compared to now. My dad always talks about people only bird hunted around here in the old days, quail and such. He said you never heard of people deer hunting. I guess with the decline of wild birds people had to switch.
> 
> PS
> Do you enjoy reading books about Florida?


Actually, we did deer hunt back in the day...but the reason we bird hunted more was short deer season, only bucks...no does...short bow season, no primitive weapon season. Dove started Oct then quail in November and quail was open until March...

Up on the farm, instead of birds, we hunted squirrel and rabbit. Walk down into the creek bottom on Holmes Creek and shoot squirrel all day long. Meat on the table was the name of the game.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

No possum? lol
jack


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> So if you're old you can post spam? Great, i too was fishing and hunting clear back in the 60's (of the last century).
> 
> Best meal I ever smelled was many years ago in El Paso. Everyone should there and go smell the tacos!! Best I ever had. Better then anything in Pensacola or Tampa.
> 
> ...


Check out them turd cutters!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> No possum? lol
> jack


I know during the depression my grandparents and uncles and aunts ate possum...but they live trapped them and fed them corn and cornbread for 10-14 days to clean them out.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> these hubbard threads have stirred another interest in me since psychology is one of my minors in college. i've recently been reading scholarly articles about geriatric psychology particularly malaise in octogenarians. it amazes me how the psyche in the elderly is highly deprived of certain needs. i'll start another thread since this topic is very broad and needs condensing to suit our needs here concerning our friend. y'all should ease up a bit on these attacks. you will find out why later.
> jack


Jack, you must be the smartest guy in Selma.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> Jack, you must be the smartest guy in Selma.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


alan, if i was i wouldn't be living here.
jacdk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Harbison said:


> Two Guys & A Hog
> The best for people like me who walk with a walker.
> Would I rather do it on my own? Absolutely! I would if I could.
> Land Rover:
> ...


I dont see a beard on that turkey? Was that a hen?

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Harbison said:


> Tarpon fishing under a bridge a night.
> Did it for many years the fishing was outstanding.
> That's Archie Blount in the picture with his 2 tarpon caught with us under Tampa's Howard Frankland Bridge at night. He was the sports editor of the Tampa Tribune.
> With them he won extremely nice prizes in the Tampa Tarpon Tournament. (I took these pictures)
> ...


Thats why there are no more fish. Yall couldn't limit yourselves. Bunch of selfish individuals 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

My wifes grandad told me stories of sitting in pensacola bay and catch 100 flounder in 1 spot in a night, go back the next night and do the same. We fished a couple years ago and he said how bad the fishing is now. I told him it cause they killed all the fish. His answer was " shoulda been alive back then, there was no shortage" 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

It's not that they didn't contribute to today's situation - in some way they and others like them did, but it's hard for me to really think of it as them being 'selfish.'

My grandpa used to talk about pictures of him and his buddies with 50 bass all on a spit hung between two poles, with them posing in front of it. I asked him if they ate all those fish, he said 'nah, half of them got turned to fertilizer for the dove fields.' Back then, the resource seemed so unlimited, they just weren't thinking of it from the standpoint of conservation. I don't think it's realistic to necessarily hold people's actions in generations past accountable to the norms and expectations of today - I never really blamed my grandpa for not looking at his time through the lens of mine; he didn't have that perspective to be able to do that at that time.

I agree it seems wasteful, I said the same thing to him about those photos. He just smiled and gave me a wink and said pretty much the same thing, that there were plenty to go around; and then he said 'we also wanted bigger bass' - the truth is the bass were so numerous back then in that particular body of water, that if they didn't cull them, they would become stunted. It's a different situation in a larger ecosystem like the bays and the Gulf, but the point is that it's hard for me to hold his generation accountable to today's standards. I guess it would be like someone coming back in time and chastising us for keeping a whole cooler full of pinfish or menhaden.

That all being said, I agree, it does make me cringe when I see these old photos of boxes of dozens and hundreds of fish all just piled in there like a giant fish-kill. It's a portion of what I dislike about headboats and commercial operations. They can see it through today's lens, but just keep on raping the waters while we just accept our one or two fish and release the rest.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> I commercial fish. Im the most hated person on here


OK Buddy.
Its your turn.
🤣


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> I commercial fish. Im the most hated person on here





JoeyWelch said:


> OK Buddy.
> Its your turn.
> 🤣 😅 🤣


I don't like commercial fishing as it currently exists, but I don't hate the man personally.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> I don't like commercial fishing as it currently exists, but I don't hate the man personally.


I don’t either.
I just couldn’t resist throwing him in the mix. Lol


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> My third cousin helped with the release of some in Crenshaw Co





JoeyWelch said:


> I don’t either.
> I just couldn’t resist throwing him in the mix. Lol


im waiting on bob to answer my questions


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Robert I really hope you and your fam.enjoys your birthday.


stevenattsu said:


> im waiting on bob to answer my questions


Your not worth his time unless you talk smack about his Post. Joey has said it in the past. He enjoys the smack talking. Or he would Quit with all his banter he throws back.(NO TIME FOR THIS OR I"M DONE I WILL NOT DEAL WITH THE HATE I WILL POST ELSEWHERE) If he didnt like it he would have quit a while back. The Man is 80 says he can't get around. But has been asked many times to join in. He chooses not to. This forum is not worth his effort to be a part of other than to get a rise out of people. BOB PROVE ME WRONG!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm happy to engage in actual conversation, and I don't wish the guy ill will. It's the Hubbards spam and refusal to acknowledge the reasons he gets the reactions he does despite them having been elaborated numerous times that always got me. I've told him before he'd get further if he just participated in the forum with us as people rather than using it as a platform to 'publish' his 'articles'. <shrug>

Regardless, I hope he had a great birthday!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

All I want to do is share the real Florida I know. I write about Hubbard's & Woods'nWater because that's what I know. Once again, I have absolutely NO vested interest in either.
If writing about what I know is spam, then I am a spamer and proud of it.
My "spam" is shared all over the country. I am attacked more on this forum than all others combined. Simple solution... DON'T LIKE IT DON'T READ IT!

" has been asked many times to join in." Would love to, but there is an obvious problem...
Tried to expand what I write about by including Pensacola. Wanted to showcase Pensacola to show that Florida offers tremendous fishing from one end of the state to the other.
That was shot down Immediately. SO BE IT! 
So much for join in! 

Will showcase Panama City instead. Much nicer people with little to NO HATE!



"Regardless, I hope he had a great birthday!"
Thanks! Had a wonderful birthday. Shot a very nice 150 pound boar. Everything, including the bullet hitting the hog, was captured on video. I set up a video camera on a tripod & recorded all the action. I even caught a piglet nursing on video. Mother nature at work.

I will publish a very inclusive story with in the woods still & video.
It will not be published on this forum. I do not wish to be attacked on my birthday.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

My granddaughter, Danielle, and my great granddaughter, Michelle, live in Texas. They have roots in Florida and vacation in the Sunshine State several times a year. Tried Pensacola; a NO GO from the first. Switched to Panama City; have been going there ever since.

WHY? Simple... Better beaches, nicer people, and much better fishing.
Looks like Panama City is the winner!

I know I will be attacked over this... SO BE IT!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Bob, buddy, pal, there ain’t no way that picture with Danielle is from Panama City. I have spent the majority of my life there and even after all of the dredging, the beach has never looked like that.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Definitely not Panama City Beach! Not their water or sand and nobody surf fishes with conventional reels except Texas and the East coast of Florida.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Harbison said:


> My granddaughter, Danielle, and my great granddaughter, Michelle, live in Texas. They have roots in Florida and vacation in the Sunshine State several times a year. Tried Pensacola; a NO GO from the first. Switched to Panama City; have been going there ever since.
> 
> WHY? Simple... Better beaches, nicer people, and much better fishing.
> Looks like Panama City is the winner!
> ...


Nope, definitely NOT Panama City Beach.
Sorry Bob, you are busted. Apparently you have never seen the sand on Panama City Beach. 
Looks a lot like Padre Island Texas, maybe.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hmm


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LMAO
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Even if it's not PCB, feel free to keep vacationing there...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Definitely not Panama City Beach! Not their water or sand and nobody surf fishes with conventional reels except Texas and the East coast of Florida.


I use conventional, but on beautiful, white sand beaches.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

🤣


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob that picture doesn't have wall to wall condos


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boardfeet said:


> Nope, definitely NOT Panama City Beach.
> Sorry Bob, you are busted. Apparently you have never seen the sand on Panama City Beach.
> Looks a lot like Padre Island Texas, maybe.


Ya I would bet money that's Texas.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> View attachment 1084767
> View attachment 1084768


Man that’s some Great Pictures


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> Man that’s some Great Pictures


Easy to use google images, lots of Hubbards pics that I've seen before


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the emerald coast. love it or leave it.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Easy to use google images, lots of Hubbards pics that I've seen before


Lol
Should have put you a header on them.
“Iceland summer of 86”
Best of the Best


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

stevenattsu said:


> View attachment 1084767
> View attachment 1084768


The top one is Navarre and the bottom looks like a Typical Iowa 5th wheel hauler at Padre Island.

Correct?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> The top one is Navarre and the bottom looks like a Typical Iowa 5th wheel hauler at Padre Island.
> 
> Correct?


I just googled South Padre and Panama City Beach Surf Fishing


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Still some pretty pictures


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bob, just because some post negative remarks on your Hubbard’s articles doesn’t mean the members on here are not nice. Members on this site will agree and disagree on trolling motors, trucks, hunting calibers, gun laws, politics, & COVID. Then, in another thread they will be offering assistance on where to buy oysters & different restaurants to eat at. Where to go for auto/boat repairs, building materials. 
I’ve seen members offer to pick something up from one member and deliver to another just because they would be passing through. You want to showcase Pensacola? Take some time to read the many different threads on this site. You would find out that PFFreally stands for Pensacola Family and Friends. Best part is they include people from Texas, Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi, Georgia, Tennessee, and several other states. 
All the research you need is on this site. Read some recipes and share your own. Get to know some people on here by simple conversation. You will then have all the information you need on the true sportsmen/women of Pensacola.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Sc1006 said:


> Bob, just because some post negative remarks on your Hubbard’s articles doesn’t mean the members on here are not nice. Members on this site will agree and disagree on trolling motors, trucks, hunting calibers, gun laws, politics, & COVID. Then, in another thread they will be offering assistance on where to buy oysters & different restaurants to eat at. Where to go for auto/boat repairs, building materials.
> I’ve seen members offer to pick something up from one member and deliver to another just because they would be passing through. You want to showcase Pensacola? Take some time to read the many different threads on this site. You would find out that PFFreally stands for Pensacola Family and Friends. Best part is they include people from Texas, Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi, Georgia, Tennessee, and several other states.
> All the research you need is on this site. Read some recipes and share your own. Get to know some people on here by simple conversation. You will then have all the information you need on the true sportsmen/women of Pensacola.


You hit the nail on the head. Bob only reads Bob's threads. He has never liked or commented on any other thread on this site.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sc1006, i applaud you for a well texted rebuttal. albeit it will not be read, it is still a white flag as some would say and is warranted a lot of praise. as fish stated, you hit the nail on the head.
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

" You would find out that PFFreally stands for Pensacola Family and Friends."
Wanted desperately to see that side of PFF. Unfortunately all I see is sarcasm followed by hate.
Just one example of many... "Easy to use google images, lots of Hubbards pics that I've seen before"

OK! Time for a reality check, and the picture is not pretty. I tried very hard to get along, to showcase Pensacola in a positive light, to see the "Family and Friends" side.
In return I have received absolutely nothing but sarcasm and hate. Time to quit trying to be Mr. Nice-guy & tell it like it is!

First up... Beaches:

Pensacola has absolutely nothing that can even come close to this picture I shot from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. YES! Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll when only the best is good enough.



Even my great Grandkids want nothing to do with Pensacola beaches. 'The beaches are lousy & the girls are way too ugly!'

Next... Fishing:

Once again Pensacola is not even in the same league as shown from these pictures I took from the deck of Hubbard's Florida Fisherman ll:






We are proud of our fish-friendly family atmosphere.

We show love; not hate.



Sports...

Where do you keep your Lombardi Trophy?



Or your Stanley Cup?



OH! I forgot... Your little area is way too insignificant to have any pro team.

As a matter of fact, you do not have even a 1/2 way decent High School football team.

My High School, Jesuit, plays the Eagles 7 PM December 18, for the state championship.



The Tigers will teach Pensacola Pine Forest a lesson they will never forget. NO team from Pensacola will ever beat any team from central Florida.



"the emerald coast. love it or leave it."

Love Destin & Panama City. Will leave the rest.

I know this reality check will be greeted with HATE! After all, everything else has been.
Prove me wrong. You can't!

I tried, but now I could care less!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bye


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Maderia Beach is a run down shitty meth town!!! As you can see our pass is the most pristine you'll ever find!!! No condos for several miles in both directions. How dare you speak of our women!!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

steven, where did you get those red speedos?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> steven, where did you get those red speedos?
> jack


Alvin's Island


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bob has never even been to Pensacola.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Bob has never even been to Pensacola.


Probably never been north of Perry


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> " You would find out that PFFreally stands for Pensacola Family and Friends."
> Wanted desperately to see that side of PFF. Unfortunately all I see is sarcasm followed by hate.
> Just one example of many... "Easy to use google images, lots of Hubbards pics that I've seen before"
> 
> ...


Easy Bob,….Easy


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Disclaimer: All of this post was copied and pasted from various sources.

Due to the attack on our friendly banter here on pff and in general, the people of this area, here are some points to ponder which I found in my research on the psychology of the elderly:

What are the *psychological needs* of elderly?
Personal Connections. The elderly have a basic need to remain connected to family members, friends, and like-minded seniors. This is psychologically beneficial because such connections can minimize issues with depression and loneliness and boost emotional stability. Jun 25, 2020
What are the *psychological problems* of elderly?
Physical health. Along with age comes a host of physical problems that can restrict activity. 
Isolation. 
Loss. .
Dependency. 
Declining memory. 
Lack of exercise. 
Insomnia.
What is the *psychological response* to aging?
There is evidence that some natural body changes associated with aging may increase a person's risk of experiencing depression. Recent studies suggest that lower concentrations of folate in the blood and nervous system may contribute to depression, mental impairment, and dementia.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

You're right, Bobbo. Our beaches are absolutely disgusting. Littered with trash and especially old needles. Please forget that this area of Florida even exists


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Bob, I sorta feel bad for you in a way. You seem to have a hard time 'reading the room' in a general sense. Now I admit that we folks on PFF can be a bit tough on people's hides with dark humor, picking on each other, and being sarcastic, but the atmosphere is one of a bunch of buddies with a lot of good-natured razzing and a few actual disagreements thrown in. You'd know that if you spent some time here. That's the 'reading the room' part that you haven't taken the time or effort to accomplish (hence those pointing out that you don't participate in any discussions on this forum besides your own). I think perhaps you have become the victim of your own social impairments, so maybe Jack has a point there?

Here's the part that I can't reconcile. You claim you wanted to showcase the great fishing Pensacola has to offer (yeah, yeah, you won't because we're all haters, got that). How *were* you going to showcase the great fishing in Pensacola when you now claim that everywhere else is better and the people, fishing, and beaches here actually suck?  If we are to believe you're sincere, It's confusing.

I'm sorry you're not getting what you wanted here (or are you?), but serious question... if it's so bad why do you keep coming back? Maybe jwilson was right, you must somehow enjoy this, despite your railing against us and this forum. It's hard to make it make sense.

Anyway, I hope you find what you're looking for with your writing, hopefully you'll get it figured it out. Good luck to you sir, and Godspeed!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Bob, just thought I'd pop in and see how you're doing today.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I was going to send you a good book to read on your birthday but, you never responded to my question. I was going to run a few books by you to see if you'd heard of them. Then you had to go insult our local gals


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m just an old Alabama boy 
But I think Pensacola has some beautiful ladies
Beaches too


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> I’m just an old Alabama boy
> But I think Pensacola has some beautiful ladies
> Beaches too


Orange Beach & Gulf Shores are good in his eyes


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Im outta here


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

I am sure am glad he/she remembered to put their shoes on. Gotta protect those feet.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Case in point!
"Maderia Beach is a run down shitty meth town!!"

"Bob has never even been to Pensacola."
Thank goodness! My daughter, granddaughter, and her family vacationed there once. That's all it took. NEVER AGAIN!

"Probably never been north of Perry"
Hunted deer in Maine many times. 

Easy Bob,….Easy
Tried my best. Just did not work... Too much HATE!

"Im outta here"
Me too! Way too much hate for me. 

Have a nice day


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

$50 says he's not really outta here.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Harbison said:


> "Im outta here"


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> $50 says he's not really outta here.


No way I'm taking that bet.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I do believe we have entered the Twilight zone
Everything we say doesn't make sense
They're coming to take me away haha
Jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

"Im outta here"
Me too! Way too much hate for me.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Is that 4th or 5th "I'm outta here" in this thread?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Harbison...post pictures of you family vacationing at Pensacola Beach. You see, Harbison...the picture you claimed was your grand daughter at Panama City Beach was a lie...PCB is like the rest of the northern Gulf Coast of Florida....white sugar sand...not that dirty gray beach with rocks and shells mixed in...I doubt that is your family...just another picture you stole off the internet.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No doubt. I'll go first. This is me and my family enjoying the best of the best beaches!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Ha! Great looking Fam! When would ya”ll like to go out on my boat


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is me getting in some reps before work.
Love the smell of the salt air while I’m working out.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I always








take the wife to Orange Beach


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang……..I actually gonna miss you Bob.
Maybe we will put together a PFF trip on the Madeira beach scow.
Cannot take that bet Fish…..He’ll be back. Even if he lurks.
He will have to Because he will miss us. Especially Joey.


----------



## NutJob (Mar 1, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Like to do an article on the great fishing in & around Pensacola. Unfortunately I know only Central Florida.
> Any recent pictures, information, about Pensacola greatly appreciated.
> Post here or send me an E Mail @:
> FORGET IT! Too many haters on here


I really try this forum over and over - I really have an interest in fishing and learning and enjoying. Why are there so many negative, negative, negative people on here?
Just stick to the topic of fishing. Keep your junk in your own personal space. Hate yourself. Jeesh.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you think you're gonna learn anything from Bob, then you're shit outta luck.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

NutJob said:


> I really try this forum over and over - I really have an interest in fishing and learning and enjoying. Why are there so many negative, negative, negative people on here?
> Just stick to the topic of fishing. Keep your junk in your own personal space. Hate yourself. Jeesh.


The reasons for the negativity directed toward Bob Harbison have been elaborated many times. Other than that related directly to him and his posts, I just see people speaking their minds. I'd rather see that than a fake safe space of rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Yea Pensacola is such a crappy place. The condos, crowded beaches, and all the rude fishermen.
Why would anyone ever want to come here?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> If you think you're gonna learn anything from Bob, then you're shit outta luck.


Not fair. I learned a lot about a headboat I don't ever want to book a trip on!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Boardfeet - don't be parading that stuff around! All those places Bob is writing about is where the tourists need to go!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> If you think you're gonna learn anything from Bob, then you're shit outta luck.


I have learned alot from Bob. Now when I get his age. I can live in my own little world. And talk about things that offend or piss people off.Then not give a shit enough to have a conversation. And it will be all your fault because you all are a bunch of hateful S.O.B's


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm in the white dot next to the jetty pipe.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

ST1300rider said:


> I'm in the white dot next to the jetty pipe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1084811
> ...



None of those guys in the little white dots are catching any fish.
There are no fish there. You have to go to central Florida To find any fish at all.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

NutJob said:


> I really try this forum over and over - I really have an interest in fishing and learning and enjoying. Why are there so many negative, negative, negative people on here?
> Just stick to the topic of fishing. Keep your junk in your own personal space. Hate yourself. Jeesh.


nobody fishes or hunts on this forum so you probably should try another forum. pff is just a code name that only a few of us know. everything we post is encrypted so only the "in" crowd knows what we are really saying. even this post has a code to joey. 
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> nobody fishes or hunts on this forum so you probably should try another forum. pff is just a code name that only a few of us know. everything we post is encrypted so only the "in" crowd knows what we are really saying. even this post has a code to joey.
> jack


Yes Sir
I guarantee you he will. 
Probably one in the rear too


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's what i thought.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jack2 said:


> that's what i thought.
> jack


Probably that same one off Craigslist


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

NutJob said:


> I really try this forum over and over - I really have an interest in fishing and learning and enjoying. Why are there so many negative, negative, negative people on here?
> Just stick to the topic of fishing. Keep your junk in your own personal space. Hate yourself. Jeesh.


Nothing better to do I guess. I do suggest that you avoid the politics sections and read the fishing posts. There are some on here who know what they are doing with fishing, diving and boating and you can ask and get good information.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I think you need that scribble dot as your avatar, Joey!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

SurfRidr said:


> I think you need that scribble dot as your avatar, Joey!


To much rainbow for Joey.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

I only read these threads for the responses... couldn't care less about the original topic lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/bay-county-man-found-guilty-160546892.html



What was that about Panama City, Bobby?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

And without pay?

*Hubbard's Marina*
tmMarpc03nh oc2r4e, 205g10639 · 

How many of you know Bob Harbison? Bob is the guy who does our photos and videos and internet posts for our long range trips! He's VERY proud of his latest video from the 3/15 trip it's an action packed video with lots of fishy scenes! Check out the wahoo, tuna, and big fish from our long range trip and if your a fan of bob and his photos show him some love, these videos are NOT easy we would be lost without him!
3/15 39 hour video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdtPYh4cAcw
http://HubbardsMarina.com
#HubbardsMarinafishing local waters since 19281 
See less


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Didn't he say he'd cut a check for 1,000.00 to anyone that could prove he works for them?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Think his claim is that he doesn't receive compensation from them. I don't think there is any doubt who he 'works for.'


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He'll be back before you know it. He doesn't get any attention over on Florida Sportsman forum and they call him a Hubbards Pimp as well. Its like the Twilight Zone over there and on here 









Next stop the Florida Middle Grounds


Next stop the Florida Middle GroundsLast Tuesday the Florida Fisherman ll targeted Mangrove Snapper and Gag Grouper. The catch was HUGE!




forums.floridasportsman.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you don't pat Booby on the back and tell him that Hubbards is the best, then he says you aren't a real sportsman and threatens to leave.



https://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/762416-mangrove-snapper-fire-2.html


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

According to Harbison, the only true sportsmen are ones that pay a headboat to find fish for them and use 125# to catch mangrove snapper.


----------



## kidsoncoffee (Jun 14, 2018)

kingfish501 said:


> According to Harbison, the only true sportsmen are ones that pay a headboat to find fish for them and use 125# to catch mangrove snapper.


So I'm _NOT_ supposed to use 125# mono for mangroves and b liners? Shit....been doing it wrong all these years...I've been bending the 125# into a hook shape instead of using hooks. It holds pretty well.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> If you don't pat Booby on the back and tell him that Hubbards is the best, then he says you aren't a real sportsman and threatens to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfishing-charters-forum/762416-mangrove-snapper-fire-2.html


That's pretty bad, unless it was edited to remove posts, there was only one that suggested he should have Hubbards be a sponsoring member so he could post promotional material - he got all huffy after just a polite suggestion! So they aren't real sportsman either over there. Who knew. I wonder who actually ARE real sportsmen?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Googans that pay Hubbards.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Googans that pay Hubbards.


Can I just buy a Hubbard's sticker for the truck?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> That's pretty bad, unless it was edited to remove posts, there was only one that suggested he should have Hubbards be a sponsoring member so he could post promotional material - he got all huffy after just a polite suggestion! So they aren't real sportsman either over there. Who knew. I wonder who actually ARE real sportsmen?


Thats only one thread.
THT was one of the sites I was referring to earlier that he claimed never happened. I just didn’t feel like typing a response to argue with him because he would just continue to lie about it.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

JoeyWelch said:


> Thats only one thread.
> THT was one of the sites I was referring to earlier that he claimed never happened. I just didn’t feel like typing a response to argue with him because he would just continue to lie about it.


I'm just not sure what to make of his disconnect with reality and the responses he garners. Can't decide if it's all just a show and it's a master troll for his own purposes, or if he really buys what he's spouting. Just don't know. Part of me wants to feel sorry for the guy at this point in some way, but at the same time feel like he's reaped as sown and it's hard to feel much sympathy. Interesting phenomenon either way.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I am beginning to think that Bob may be a Russian Troll. If you step back, the dude is a master troll.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

will46r said:


> Can I just buy a Hubbard's sticker for the truck?


Sure you can!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

will46r said:


> Can I just buy a Hubbard's sticker for the truck?


Yes you can!!!





__





Stickers & Decals


NULL




shop.hubbardsmarina.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

will46r said:


> Can I just buy a Hubbard's sticker for the truck?


Yup.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I might order a 50 pack of Hubbard stickers and start slapping them on at Shoreline Park


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I am beginning to think that Bob may be a Russian Troll. If you step back, the dude is a master troll.


Lol He really is.

Anybody who ever caught a drug case or DUI and had to sit through all that substance abuse counseling Bullshit being lectured by some SOB that has never drank a beer let alone smoked any weed, but is always right because some judge is holding a 10 year sentence over your head understands exactly who Bob is. Those people don’t give that power up easily.

Lol and yes I have been there before


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Lol He really is.
> 
> Anybody who ever caught a drug case or DUI and had to sit through all that substance abuse counseling Bullshit being lectured by some SOB that has never drank a beer let alone smoked any weed, but is always right because some judge is holding a 10 year sentence over your head understands exactly who Bob is. Those people don’t give that power up easily.
> 
> Lol and yes I have been there before


Damn I thought I knew you from somewhere LOL


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

SurfRidr said:


> I'm just not sure what to make of his disconnect with reality and the responses he garners. Can't decide if it's all just a show and it's a master troll for his own purposes, or if he really buys what he's spouting. Just don't know. Part of me wants to feel sorry for the guy at this point in some way, but at the same time feel like he's reaped as sown and it's hard to feel much sympathy. Interesting phenomenon either way.


I'm not sure how familiar you are with the gun/knife world but back in the day there was the "mall ninja" guy that trolled so many boards. Almost makes me think it's the same style lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

will46r said:


> I'm not sure how familiar you are with the gun/knife world but back in the day there was the "mall ninja" guy that trolled so many boards. Almost makes me think it's the same style lol


The mall ninja was the best thread ever. Truly the best of the best. I have it somewhere on my computer.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

SurfRidr said:


> I'm just not sure what to make of his disconnect with reality and the responses he garners. Can't decide if it's all just a show and it's a master troll for his own purposes, or if he really buys what he's spouting. Just don't know. Part of me wants to feel sorry for the guy at this point in some way, but at the same time feel like he's reaped as sown and it's hard to feel much sympathy. Interesting phenomenon either way.


this is the reason i readup on the psychology of the elderly. y'all look it up and it all fits the profile. 
it would just break my little heart to see the guy banned. he would be devastated. 
jack


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

His gimp suit is made of 0's and 1's


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I Remember Tampa


As a Tampa native I remember many things about our state. I remember when Florida was the least populated southern state. Today Florida is the most populous of all the southeastern states. The Tampa I grew up in was a tiny, backward, southern...




www.bdoutdoors.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Not Bob, but another of Joey's bestest buddies.









What do you do? (Sticky)


I think it would be good to have a sticky and address situations that happen fishing. It would be an information post where you can share lessons learned in a given situation or a disaster averted because of a tip from another angler. What do you guys think??




www.360tuna.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My Ole Buddy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

🤣 😅 🤣 
Friggin classic

I had forgot about this thread. We should drop in and say Hi one day Fish


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

JoeyWelch said:


> 🤣 😅 🤣
> Friggin classic
> 
> I had forgot about this thread. We should drop in and say Hi one day Fish


I'll have to reset my password. I'm in.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> The mall ninja was the best thread ever. Truly the best of the best. I have it somewhere on my computer.


Now I want to read or hear more about the mall ninja.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Outside9 said:


> Now I want to read or hear more about the mall ninja.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were variations on several forums before there were really trolls. Guy was a high level SWAT and/or trainer. Basically started asking about taping 2 plates to his chest so his mall Security partner could take cover behind him and use him for a sniper platform... rolled on from there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

__





Shrine of the Mall Ninja – LonelyMachines







lonelymachines.org


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pretty sure the mall cop movie with Seth Rogen was based off of Gecko45.


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Pretty sure the mall cop movie with Seth Rogen was based off of Gecko45.



That's the guy's name... yesssssss legend!!!

The closest to him the knife world was Balzano, but Balzano actually scammed a lot of money from collectors


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What in the Holy hell. Now that's the kind of batshit crazy that shoots stuff up.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

A little different kind of comedy but this guy is funny, my son turned me on to him and I laughed until I cried. E-mails from an Asshole


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Too bad the whole threads aren't available. The responses were pure gold


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

MrFish said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that was entertaining. I wish I would have seen the responses, I bet that was serious comedy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> Holy crap, that was entertaining. I wish I would have seen the responses, I bet that was serious comedy.


It was definitely better unedited.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Didn't that guy shoot a guy in Florida walking trough a neighborhood eating skittles?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far out man! I just spent the last hour reading that stuff. Very deep stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Got a email from Bob this afternoon. He ask me to give this to y’all.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

is it missing a finger or am i that drunk yet?
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

> MrFish said:
> If you think you're gonna learn anything from Bob, then you're shit outta luck.


Not fair. I learned a lot about a headboat I don't ever want to book a trip on!

Been a sportsman & teacher all my life. I have done a lot, seen a lot, and have a lot to share. But sharing is a waste of time for those who see only hate.
Sir, book a trip on the Florida Fisherman ll & I will do a picture/video report on your great catch.

"Got a email from Bob this afternoon. He ask me to give this to y’all."
Sorry but Bob has more class than that!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

> Been a sportsman & teacher all my life. I have done a lot, seen a lot, and have a lot to share. But sharing is a waste of time for those who see only hate.
> Sir, book a trip on the Florida Fisherman ll & I will do a picture/video report on your great catch.


Bob, you really struggle with learning how to read the room. I still can't decide if I feel sorry for you or you're actually a master troll. I will say that you have personally turned me off completely to ever considering booking a trip on any Hubbards boat. Best of luck to you, but seriously, why do you go on about the 'hate' as you call it, yet keep coming back here? If you have so much to do and so many people who like your content, why do you insist on coming back here?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Real sportsmen and women get in line here. Where the "man of men" sportfish.

Be sure to open in a new window to see the greatness we in Pensacola are lacking.



https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/cdn-cgi/image/format=auto,onerror=redirect,width=1920,height=1920,fit=scale-down/https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/attachments/realsport-jpg.1085192/


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

All them tomtates.....


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


>


So Harvey Wienstien Owns Hubberts now? At 1:16


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/panama-city-man-charged-sex-154032471.html



Bob, you keep on going to PC. I see why you like it there.....


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*
k*

"According to Harbison, the only true sportsmen are ones that pay a headboat to find fish for them and use 125# to catch mangrove snapper."
Don't know which Harbison you are talking about. NOT THIS ONE! Never used over 40# test for Mangrove Snapper. 125# test is for the HUGE Grouper I catch.
"true sportsmen" are more interested in sports than looking for reasons to hate others. True sportsmen practice sportsmanship!

TRUE SPORTSMANSHIP
Owned my own boat for decades; I was am a true 'true sportsman!'
Wade fished both salt & fresh water for decades; I was am a true "true sportsman!"
Fished 39/44/63 hour trips on Hubbard's Florida Fisherman for decades: I was am a 'true sportsman!'
Hunted all over Florida, Georgia, Tennessee, Maine, New Mexico; I was am a 'true sportsmen!'
I keep coming back to PC hoping I can find some 'true sportsmen/women' to join me in showcasing our wonderful state. Would love to include PC as part of the state I love so much. So far the hate, personal attacks, and shameful language I witness on this forum make PC a place that does not represent what Florida stands for.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Harbison said:


> *
> k*
> 
> "According to Harbison, the only true sportsmen are ones that pay a headboat to find fish for them and use 125# to catch mangrove snapper."
> ...


Try these guys 

www.captandersonsmarina.com


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

> Now we know!





> NutJob said:
> I really try this forum over and over - I really have an interest in fishing and learning and enjoying. Why are there so many negative, negative, negative people on here?
> Just stick to the topic of fishing. Keep your junk in your own personal space. Hate yourself. Jeesh.


nobody fishes or hunts on this forum so you probably should try another forum. pff is just a code name that only a few of us know. everything we post is encrypted so only the "in" crowd knows what we are really saying. even this post has a code to joey.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> *
> k*
> 
> "According to Harbison, the only true sportsmen are ones that pay a headboat to find fish for them and use 125# to catch mangrove snapper."
> ...


You keep typing PC. Do you know which forum you are on right now?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i'm amused at the way y'all keep this thread going. do your see how he wants me to comment?
i wish y'all could see the mind-game behind these posts. if you want harbison to go away,
DON'T COMMENT. just like i'm doing now. you see how it works? psychology at it's best.
i was just talking to my brother yesterday, he's 83, and he said, "i feel sorry for the guy." "he has no life until you keep posting and that's his get-a-nut moment". y'all keep it up.
jack


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait...no true sportsman in PC either?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Wait...no true sportsman in PC either?


They had some just last week. Wonder what forum he posted on over there?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Over 7000 views.

Bob did you ever decide on my Christmas? What you were getting me and all?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

He told me not to tell but he did send me a pic of your presents. I guess I can post it since he's never coming back.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I'm saving this one myself for drinks later.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ST1300rider said:


> He told me not to tell but he did send me a pic of your presents. I guess I can post it since he's never coming back.
> 
> View attachment 1085212
> View attachment 1085212


i'll take two to go. 
wait...never mind. i'll eat them here.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> He told me not to tell but he did send me a pic of your presents. I guess I can post it since he's never coming back.
> 
> View attachment 1085212
> View attachment 1085212




All I want is the one in the middle with all the tattoos. Y’all can have the other 4. I won’t be any good to them after that first one.

All I ask is that someone changes my IV bag when it needs it until I regain consciousness
and have her ready for round two when I wake up.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i'm amused at the way y'all keep this thread going. do your see how he wants me to comment?
> i wish y'all could see the mind-game behind these posts. if you want harbison to go away,
> DON'T COMMENT. just like i'm doing now. you see how it works? psychology at it's best.
> i was just talking to my brother yesterday, he's 83, and he said, "i feel sorry for the guy." "he has no life until you keep posting and that's his get-a-nut moment". y'all keep it up.
> jack


It’s all a big game at this point for most.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"i feel sorry for the guy." "he has no life"
MY LIFE !
I have a wonderful daughter, a beautiful home sitting on three acres, my own pond loaded with fish, my own tennis court, and a Special Addition State of the art Toyota Camry all bought and paid for.
I am completely out of debt, have a large saving account and a very nice guaranteed income. My daughter makes my life full. To me that's a pretty darn good life.
In addition I hunt on a regular basis. Next hunting trip will be a wild boar trip 12/28/21, and many after that. 
I am a Florida native, Florida Sportsman, who has been showcasing the Sunshine State for over 1/2 a century. To me that's payback for living a lifetime in Paradise.

Sorry but things like this in NO WAY represents the Florida Sportsman I know...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

__





Hillsborough County Property Appraiser > Property Search







gis.hcpafl.org





Beautiful 1973 Mobile Home

Pond needs some attention Bob.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

This is beyond ugly


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I will get hammered for it but here it goes. Mr H you keep posting and I will keep reading. If I see a picture thats been posted before oh well,or a story thats been posted before oh well. My Pop still goes hunting and fishing and I go with him any time I came, He is 86 and I hope I get to here the same storeys for a long time from him, they still make me dang glad that I get to here them from him. Keep posting Mr H it gives some people a reason to talk SHI-.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

His posts are simply advertising for a head boat.
And posted in the wrong section of the forum. He trash talks the Pensacola area and the people here, like he is better than us. 
He is full of $hit and lies.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don’t appreciate you posting pictures of my side thing Bob.
Thats a darn good way to not get that Christmas present Buddy!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This is just one present you would be missing out on.

Check yourself before you wreck yourself Bob.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

jspooney said:


> This is beyond ugly


Yea, its kinda disgusting. 


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ya never been on a head/charter boat. If ya dont like his posts here is your sign. Dont Click On Them and Quit Bitching about it. If ya dont want to read it dont look. Wow I never thought Boardfeet was the speaker of all the truth. Dang I guess I was wrong or not informed, for that I am sorry,and I hope your ass never gets old.To me you are way worse than Mr H has been or ever will be. Ya got a finger just dont push the look key. If ya can figure that out.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Huh?
Huh?

Probably my personal favorite. Whatcha think Bob?


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Ya never been on a head/charter boat. If ya dont like his posts here is your sign. Dont Click On Them and Quit Bitching about it. If ya dont want to read it dont look. Wow I never thought Boardfeet was the speaker of all the truth. Dang I guess I was wrong or not informed, for that I am sorry,and I hope your ass never gets old.To me you are way worse than Mr H has been or ever will be. Ya got a finger just dont push the look key. If ya can figure that out.


You haven’t read the derogatory things he has said about the Pensacola area and the people here. He has even berated forum members children. A 12 Y/O girl to be exact. Being old is no excuse. I am old 62. Harbison does this crap on multiple forums, he is nothing but a troll, advertising for an out of area head boat. Read some of the reviews of the boat, it is nothing but a tourist trap.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

And who started a lot of that crap, Him or someone elese. If thats all that gets you fired up I am sorry for ya, I will buy ya a beer any time any where, but I think there is a lot more things to be pissed off about than this thread. A trap, and you dont call the shit they do here a trap.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I don’t know who needs to hear this but these things right here are fine.

I cut up a little ham in chunks and put in em before I warm em up and they are nice.

Next time y’all in the grocery store, grab a can and try em.
I just finished a bowl.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1085247
> 
> 
> I don’t know who needs to hear this but these things right here are fine.
> ...


They got some potato ones that are really good to . 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Yea those aint bad, but ya zip the collards up a lil bit and they aint to bad.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

lees way2 said:


> And who started a lot of that crap, Him or someone elese. If thats all that gets you fired up I am sorry for ya, I will buy ya a beer any time any where, but I think there is a lot more things to be pissed off about than this thread. A trap, and you dont call the shit they do here a trap.


The Man says he has a degree in phycology. He is either lying or getting what he wants.If you watch what he says he is getting and promoting what he wants a reaction. It's a little deeper than some dick heads screwing with a old man. He knows what he doing and having fun believe it or not. Does he and some cross lines Oh hell ya.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

lees way2 said:


> Well I will get hammered for it but here it goes. Mr H you keep posting and I will keep reading. If I see a picture thats been posted before oh well,or a story thats been posted before oh well. My Pop still goes hunting and fishing and I go with him any time I came, He is 86 and I hope I get to here the same storeys for a long time from him, they still make me dang glad that I get to here them from him. Keep posting Mr H it gives some people a reason to talk SHI-.


Maybe if he talked about your daughter the way he talked about mine and then claimed he talked to your daughter who only has access to three kids chatrooms, you'd feel different about Harbison...or maybe not. According to Harbison, since you are defending him, is all women here are ugly, no one here knows how to hunt of fish .

Defend him all you want. Xx


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> View attachment 1085247
> 
> 
> I don’t know who needs to hear this but these things right here are fine.
> ...


I like the okra and tomato on occasion. In that brand


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lees way2 said:


> Yea those aint bad, but ya zip the collards up a lil bit and they aint to bad.


Ive got some of their collards too. They are fine. I like a little splash of hot sauce in them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> They got some potato ones that are really good to .
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


I’ll see if I can find them next time I’m in Greers.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Ive got some their collards too. They are fine. I like a little splash of hot sauce in them.


AND CORN BREAD. AS joe say Come on Man LOL


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> AND CORN BREAD. AS joe say Come on Man LOL


Man my Mama use to make what she called mexican corbread. Had sausage scattered inside it everywhere with dice jalapeños and sweet corn and the bread was sweet tasting. I miss that stuff.

When I finish my diet thing I’m on, think I’ll find a recipe and make some.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Man my Mama use to make what she called mexican corbread. Had sausage scattered inside it everywhere with dice jalapeños and corn and the bread was sweet tasting. I miss that stuff.
> 
> When I finish my diet thing I’m on, think I’ll find a recipe and make some.


Mine did also called it the same thing and had corn canned tomatoes. Damn!!!! I'm hungry now.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Ya never been on a head/charter boat. If ya dont like his posts here is your sign. Dont Click On Them and Quit Bitching about it. If ya dont want to read it dont look. Wow I never thought Boardfeet was the speaker of all the truth. Dang I guess I was wrong or not informed, for that I am sorry,and I hope your ass never gets old.To me you are way worse than Mr H has been or ever will be.

Extremely well said. I am a Florida native who takes great pride in showcasing our Paradise on earth. Not interested in hearing about Florida of yester-year, today, and tomorrow... "Ya got a finger just dont push the look key. If ya can figure that out."

Must admit that its very difficult to think positively about an area when you see things like this... "He is full of $hit and lies."
SHAMEFUL! That's far from the Florida I know & love.

No idea what pond that is. My pond is absolutely loaded with huge bass & the biggest bream you have eve seen. Love it!

Our three daughters grew up fishing & swimming in our private pond and then a game of tennis on the state of the art tennis court I built for them. 
Thought so much of my wife and daughters. I gave them all I had to give. 

"Well I will get hammered for it but here it goes. Mr H you keep posting and I will keep reading."
Thank you! Wish more felt the same.

"My Pop still goes hunting and fishing and I go with him any time I came"
Wish I still had the opportunity. My dad was an avid hunter/fisherman. He taught me to hunt & fish. He is gone now; I miss him terribly.

"He is 86 and I hope I get to here the same storeys for a long time from him, they still make me dang glad that I get to here them from him"
My daughter, Dee, listens in disbelief as I tell her what Florida was like 70 years ago. She is "dang glad" to hear from Dad about a Florida she cannot even begin to imagine.
Dee now has two daughters & six grandchildren. She is still, and will always be, Daddy's little girl.
Dee follows the tradition:

Often we are featured in Woods'nWater Magazine:


Look what Daddy bough his precious little girl for her birthday:

My great grandson was not overly impressed with PC girls. I think the girls of PC are what Florida is all about:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bob do you ever make cornbread? Do you know anything about making mexican cornbread with sausage and sweet corn and jalapenos? Ever heard of something like that?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob do you ever make cornbread? Do you know anything about making mexican cornbread with sausage and sweet corn and jalapenos? Ever heard of something like that?


Hell I bet Bob has a good Hard tack recipe. Being He is a cracker and all.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob do you ever make cornbread? Do you know anything about making mexican cornbread with sausage and sweet corn and jalapenos? Ever heard of something like that?"
NEVER! But I would really like to. Sounds great!

Willy Nelson

"Probably my personal favorite. Whatcha think Bob?"

Mine too! Listen to Willy's Country Classic satellite radio every day.
Finally something positive.

Some points to go over again!
This is what I see way too much of...

"His posts are simply advertising for a head boat."

Ridiculous! I am 100% retired. I 'advertise' for no one.
Prove I receive one single dollar from any head boat & I will instantly send you a check for $10,000.
My money is safe; you absolutely cannot do it. Put your money where your mouth is; I have!



" like he is better than us."

We are all Floridians. I am no better than the real sportsmen of Pensacola. But I am better than the trash talkers!

" He is full of $hit and lies. "
Sorry but I do not talk like that. I have better manners & much more respect!


" You haven’t read the derogatory things he has said about the Pensacola area and the people here."
Only because you & those like you have forced me to do so.
Must admit you bring out the worst in me. Would love to hear more about the real Pensacola. Kind of hard to see the good when all you see is hate, terrible language, and tons of disrespect.

"He has even berated forum members children. A 12 Y/O girl to be exact"
ABSOLUTELY FALSE!!!
I am the father of three daughters. I would NEVER even think about berating any children, especially a father who think enough of his 12 Y/O daughter to showcase her picture. Dad, you have a daughter to be proud of.


"And who started a lot of that crap, Him or someone elese. If thats all that gets you fired up I am sorry for ya, I will buy ya a beer any time any where, but I think there is a lot more things to be pissed off about than this thread. A trap, and you dont call the shit they do here a trap."

It was someone else. All I wanted to do was showcase our great state. Some on here turned it into a chat-room instead of a fishing forum.



"The Man says he has a degree in phycology."

Graduated from the University of Tampa in 1967 with a BA in Psychology & a minor in Sociology.



"no one here knows how to hunt of fish ."

That did not come from me. Feel sure the real sportsmen/women of Pensacola are excellent hunters and fishermen.

"PC is Panama City your talkin smack about Pensacola fishing forum right now"
Sorry to tell you sir but you see only what you want to see in your own little mind.. Read the above.

"Dee Only has 2 kids and 16 grand kids how many Grand kids and Great grandkids you have!"
None of your business!

"Go drag some fish outa your pond post that up and show us some fish.":
NEVER! You sir are not worth my time.

This is worth my time:
This cracker specializes in making the best wild boar sausage ever.





Perfection:


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Harbison said:


> Must admit that its very difficult to think positively about an area when you see things like this... "He is full of $hit and lies." SHAMEFUL!
> 
> No idea what pond hat is. My pond is absolutely loaded with huge bass & the biggest bream you have eve seen. Love it!
> 
> ...


PC is Panama City your talkin smack about Pensacola fishing forum right now. Lol. And if Dee Only has 2 kids and 16 grand kids how many Grand kids and Great grandkids you have!Go drag some fish outa your pond post that up and show us some fish. Before and after the grease bath. And try some of that Mexican Cornbread It is the GREAT!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I am starting to think in some warped way Bob needs us. He keeps coming back. Jack may be on to something.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Bob, just stop replying on this thread. When you write another story or want to post something about hunting or fishing, just start a new thread. It appears you have a large following here, based on replies.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

I skip over 99% of what Bob post’s and just read the replies. Pass the popcorn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> Bob, just stop replying on this thread. When you write another story or want to post something about hunting or fishing, just start a new thread. It appears you have a large following here, based on replies.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


He won't. If you read his replies, all he looks at is the amount of views. He's just looking for engagement. He doesn't care if it's negative or not.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Double post.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

How about this Bob?
Hard to beat Ole Willy. He is definitely one of the Greatest.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob, just stop replying on this thread. When you write another story or want to post something about hunting or fishing, just start a new thread. It appears you have a large following here, based on replies."

Good advice, this will be my last reply.
Large Following: I am very proud of my home state & love showcasing our Paradise on Earth. I have built a huge following all over the country. I have published in national magazines as well as Florida's own Woods'nWater magazine many times. I also share our Florida on different sportsmen forums from south to north east to west & all parts in between. I have been fishing & hunting in Florida for well over 1/2 a century; I know Florida. Other than on this forum I receive virtually NO negative feedback. People love hearing & reading about the real Florida. I give it to them. Want to know what hunting & fishing in Florida was like 60 years ago? I did it! I give it to them.

" just start a new thread" Would love to share on this forum too. Reluctant to due to so. I share hunting & fishing adventures; not HATE & VULGARITY.

On 12/28/21 I will be going wild boar hunting with Trophy Hammock Outfitters. Will be hunting on a 400,000 acre active cattle ranch. Will publish a detailed account with in the woods photos & an action packed video. Real sportsmen/women will share in the adventure with me, but not on here. Way too many who would rather fight than share, fight than joining me in bein part of the action.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

This guy is like a herpes flare up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "Bob, just stop replying on this thread. When you write another story or want to post something about hunting or fishing, just start a new thread. It appears you have a large following here, based on replies."
> 
> Good advice, this will be my last reply.
> Large Following: I am very proud of my home state & love showcasing our Paradise on Earth. I have built a huge following all over the country. I have published in national magazines as well as Florida's own Woods'nWater magazine many times. I also share our Florida on different sportsmen forums from south to north east to west & all parts in between. I have been fishing & hunting in Florida for well over 1/2 a century; I know Florida. Other than on this forum I receive virtually NO negative feedback. People love hearing & reading about the real Florida. I give it to them. Want to know what hunting & fishing in Florida was like 60 years ago? I did it! I give it to them.
> ...


Liar. We are on the other forums too and have seen them complaining about you spamming them.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn’t realize people hunted cattle.

I wouldn’t mind a big ole steak if you kill one.

Just keep me in mind


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Y


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Y


Y?
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

OICU812
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> This guy is like a herpes flare up.


strange that you would post something worth reading.
jack


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Titties


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> strange that you would post something worth reading.
> jack


Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"We are on the other forums too and have seen them complaining about you spamming them."
Can't satisfy everyone. I will settle for 90% on ALL other forums. 100% in all magazines.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LMAO
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

LMAO
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Harbison said:


> "We are on the other forums too and have seen them complaining about you spamming them."
> Can't satisfy everyone. I will settle for 90% on ALL other forums. 100% in all magazines.


As Abraham Lincoln said, "87% of all facts and statistics on the internet are made up."


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> As Abraham Lincoln said, "87% of all facts and statistics on the internet are made up."



you almost got me on that one, fish. hahahha
jack


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Who the heck is Kurt Russell, and who cares?

I was talking to myself the other day about quitting drinking but then I thought:
Who listens to an old man who talks to himself? 
HOW TRUE!


Typical responses from around the country...
Not spam and no beef with Hubbard's. First class operation in a beautiful setting.



Great Report Bob, and NICE FISH all.
Wow what a load to tasty eats. Solid work
Big smiles all around says it all.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, you really got me there. Slinging some zingers there, Bobby.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

y'all keep this shit up and i won't have to turn on the tv. entertainment at it's best.
the best of the best. LMAO
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> y'all keep this shit up and i won't have to turn on the tv. entertainment at it's best.
> the best of the best. LMAO
> jack


Yep a lot more on here than most TV


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Y’all getting trolled! 

It’s a fishing forum he has mistaken it for a phishing forum.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bob, tell us about the south Florida blizzard of 89, I understand today is the anniversary. What was your experience?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> Titties


I love titties.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bob, tell us about the south Florida blizzard of 89, I understand today is the anniversary."



What was your experience?"

Sir, it will be an honor to tell you what I remember.

My daughters reported seeing snow for only the second time in their young lives. To say they were thrilled would be an understatement.

My wife & I were hunting at our Madison County Hunting Camp. We had our usual huge dinner followed by hunting hogs, for the first time ever, in 1 inch of snow. The hogs were desperate for corn to warm them up. We harvested two real trophies.
Field dressed the massive boars & let them hang. Got our Airstream trailer up to 90 degrees and went to bed. Got up that evening to finish dressing the hogs. It was a real task; they were frozen stiff. Went back to bed. OH! did we ever appreciate the warmth of that trailer. 





Measurable snow fell as far south as Jacksonville and Tallahassee. Snow flurries were reported in Tampa and Sarasota.

In addition to snow in Florida unprecedentedly cold temperatures accompanied the storm. Arctic air blast pushed into Florida with record lows observed all across the peninsula. The Florida citrus industry reported near total destruction.





Other than that day at camp I remember seeing snow in Tampa only one time. During the middle seventies I was working one night when it snowed all night long. Next morning the ground was covered with 1". I called my daughters from my office; told them to take a look outside. All I heard was a loud SCREAM! They could not believe their eyes. The snow was really something, but nothing compared to the excitement of Daddy's little girls.

What a thrill!

Hunted in Jackmon, Maine, many times. Was even caught in a blizzard. What a thrill!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Given the chance I would love to share with our north Florida neighbors a Florida of years long ago most today cannot even begin to imagine.

How many of these do you remember?

Gas... 20 cents a gallon.

Fast food restaurants... None.

Coal... My wife to be father & brother both worked in the Tennessee coal mine



I remember like it was yesterday coal being delivered to heat our house.

Butter... Was white; came with a deep yellow powder to be mixed forming a yellow butter.

Drive In Theater...



Tampa had over a dozen. Popcorn was 15 cents, coke 10 cents, hot dog 20 cents. (Today Tampa has none)

Air condition... Unheard of.

Anyone remember ice being delivered to cool our ice box?
 
I remember it like it was yesterday. 

Guys & Girls, that's just the tip of the iceberg.

I have so many memories I would love to share with you.

What do you remember of Florida long ago?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

MrFish said:


> As Abraham Lincoln said, "87% of all facts and statistics on the internet are made up."


Al Gore didn’t realize that when he invented the internet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Bob, just stop replying on this thread. When you write another story or want to post something about hunting or fishing, just start a new thread. It appears you have a large following here, based on replies.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I give up




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Harbison said:


> Given the chance I would love to share with our north Florida neighbors a Florida of years long ago most today cannot even begin to imagine.
> 
> How many of these do you remember?
> 
> ...


I remember gas being in the 25 cent range and perhaps a bit lower. I recall my mom almost never bought more than $1 worth at any of the full service stations in Pensacola. 

Gas station jingles.. 'put a tiger in you tank', 'you can trust you car to the man who wears the star'. Oil sold in glass bottles.

Drive in theaters. Yep, the Twin Air, Ranch and another whose name escapes me. I also remember the crappy speakers that hung in your window. 

Fast food was a drive in dining experience with young ladies that brought your food to the car on a tray that hung in an open window. The first McDonald's I remember was on Pace Blvd if I recall correctly.

I recall driving to Texas and other states before the interstate highway system was in place. It was pretty neat passing through so many towns - many not much more than a wide spot in the road with a traffic light, gas station.and a few businesses. Stopping for a night at a motel was always at an independent business. Hotel/motel chains weren't much of a thing yet. I think Howard Johnson was one of the first of memory serves.

Lots of memories of simpler times and things we thought were better. Some probably were, others not so much. Wages were abysmal I'm Pensacola. My mom worked for less than $1 per hour. But then rent for a 3 bedroom house was way less than $100. Prescription meds were much cheaper, but if you developed arterial blockages, you would just die as open heart bypass surgery wasn't around. Bad knees or hips, suck it up buttercup; no joint replacement surgery. Cataracts meant slowly losing our greatly reduced sight.

Yeah, I miss some stuff like carburetors, points and condensers. But I do like my heated seats and Bluetooth stereo.

I wonder what the gen x and millennials will wax nostalgic about.



Sent from a handheld tracking device on a remote body of water in SE Alabama.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas Bob
Hope you have a Great one


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Merry Christmas








*


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"I remember gas being in the 25 cent range and perhaps a bit lower. I recall my mom almost never bought more than $1 worth at any of the full service stations in Pensacola."

In Tampa gas sold for around 50 cents a gallon. Bach then we had what was called 'gas wars.' That's when prices would drop to 20 cents. Pump your own gas...NO WAY.



"Drive in theaters. Yep, the Twin Air, Ranch and another whose name escapes me. I also remember the crappy speakers that hung in your window."



The 20 th century was state of the art with twin "crappy" speakers.



The Fun Lan was the last to go:

When the Fun Lan closed, December, 2021, it marked the end of a time we will never see again. 

QUESTION:
If you could go back in time... Would you? If so, how far back?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

When I was a kid in Panama City, Mom and Dad would take us to the Gulf Drive-In Theatre on Hwy 98 just east of Harrison Ave. There was a pond with ducks at the entrance.
There was also the Isle of View (I THINK) on business 98 around Callaway.
The last drive-in that I remember seeing in the area was in Blountstown, in the late ‘70s.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Harbison said:


> QUESTION:
> If you could go back in time... Would you? If so, how far back?


I would go back a little.
But no further than when women started properly grooming themselves.

Im definitely not a fan of the “Big Bush“ days.
That was just a damn mess with all that hair down there. Choke a man to death if he wasn’t careful.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"When I was a kid in Panama City, Mom and Dad would take us to the Gulf Drive-In Theatre on Hwy 98 just east of Harrison Ave. There was a pond with ducks at the entrance."

Memories long gone but never forgotten. 

"Big Bush" To each his own. Guess I prefer natural.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bush is coming back


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bush is coming back"
Great!


----------

